# Τα χρήσιμα και τα άχρηστα ενωτικά



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Πρώτα, *τα ενωτικά στις σύνθετες λέξεις*.

Γράφει ο Τριανταφυλλίδης στη Γραμματική του (§106) ότι δεν πρέπει να γίνεται κατάχρηση του ενωτικού. «Πολύ άτοπο είναι να γράφονται μ’ ενωτικό λέξεις που μόνο σύνθετες υπάρχουν στην προφορική γλώσσα, καθώς _γαλλοελληνικός_».

Γράφει ο Κριαράς το 1997 σε σχέση με την ορθογραφική μεταρρύθμιση των γερμανόφωνων χωρών:
Έγραφαν ως τώρα 8jährig = οκταετής· προτείνεται σήμερα η ορθογράφηση 8-jährig. Η δεύτερη γραφή θεωρήθηκε λογικότερη, μια και το 8 είναι αριθμός και το jährig κανονική λέξη, επομένως κάτι διαφορετικό ως είδος σημαδιού. Απομακρύνεται το ενωτικό σε περιπτώσεις σύνθεσης όπως afro-amerikanisch…
Το _οκταετής_ δε συνηθίσαμε να το γράφομε _8ετής_. Πάντως, αν γραφεί, λογικότερο είναι να γράφεται _8-ετής_, για τον ίδιο λόγο, που, όπως είδαμε, έγραψαν οι Γερμανοί το αντίστοιχο. Γράφομε καμιά φορά _8βρης_· κανονικότερο θα ήταν το _8-βρης_.
Γράφομε _*ελληνογαλλικός*_. Για τέτοιες συνθέσεις, που είναι πολύ συνηθισμένες, δε χρειάζεται το ενωτικό. Χρειάζεται σ' εκείνες που απαντούν σπάνια. Γιατί αυτές δεν αποτελούν ουσιαστικά καθιερωμένες νέες λέξεις.

Δύο παρατηρήσεις σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω.

(1) Ας επιτρέψουμε στους εκδότες μια εξαίρεση ειδικότερα σε σχέση με το _ελληνογαλλικός_ και τα όμοια. Οι εκδότες στα εξώφυλλά τους θέλουν να ξεχωρίζει η μια γλώσσα από την άλλη και καταφεύγουν σε ενωτικά (_Αγγλο-ελληνικό_), κεφαλαίο γράμμα μες στη μέση (_ΕλληνοΑγγλικό_) ή και αλλαγή γραμμής:
_ελληνο
γαλλικό_

(2) Η γερμανική μεταρρύθμιση ή μάλλον η σύσταση Κριαρά ίσως εξηγεί και τα 12-μελής κ.τ.ό. του κύριου Βαλεοντή (αν και νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για επιρροή από την αγγλική γλώσσα, _12-member_ κ.τ.ό.). Ωστόσο, ας μου επιτραπεί να πω ότι μια χαρά κάνουν παρέα τόσα χρόνια τα ψηφία με τα γράμματα, όχι μόνο στα τακτικά (1st, 1ος, 20ός), αλλά και στις σύνθετες λέξεις, ακόμα κι εκεί που οι Άγγλοι θα έβαζαν ενωτικό:
_15ήμερο, 5ήμερη_ (η γνωστή «πενταήμερη»), _35χρονη_ (17.000 ευρήματα! ξέρετε γιατί), _3κλινο, 45λεπτο, 10πλάσιο, 15σύλλαβος, 8ωρο, 4μελής,_ ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που δεν χρειάζεται: _1000άρα, 1000ρικο_.

Στην αγγλική υπάρχει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια η τάση να πετάνε τα δικά τους ενωτικά (hyphens) και να μένουν οι λέξεις χωρισμένες με διάστημα ή να γίνονται μία λέξη, π.χ. το παλιό _living-room_ είναι πια _living room_, ενώ το _neo-fascism_ γίνεται _neofascism_. Φαίνεται όμως ότι, πάνω στη μετάφραση ή γενικότερα λόγω της επιρροής των αγγλικών, το ενωτικό δεν εμφανίζεται μόνο στα «12-μελής» αλλά σε πολλές σύνθετες όπου δεν θα έπρεπε να το σπέρνουν. (Φαινόμενο που η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα αποκαλούσε _υπερενωτίκευση_.) 

Χοντρικά: *μη βάζετε ενωτικό στη σύνθεση εκτός αν υπάρχουν πολύ ειδικοί λόγοι.*

Για τις εξαιρέσεις θα κατακλέψω τον Χάρη και την Ιορδανίδου (στον _Οδηγό_). Μπορούμε να βάλουμε ενωτικό:


αν πρέπει να διατηρηθεί το κεφαλαίο αρχικό του δεύτερου συνθετικού: _κωλο-Έλληνες_ (αλλά ο Σαββόπουλος το έκανε _Κωλοέλληνες_ και κατάντησε _κωλοέλληνες_), _παρα-Εγνατία_, _αντι-Ευρώπη_ (όχι όμως αν το δεύτερο συνθετικό δεν αρχίζει με κεφαλαίο: _αντιευρωπαϊσμός, αντιευρωπαϊκός_ — αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι ο Ανδρέας Παππάς θα ήθελε να υπάρχει και_ αντι-Ευρωπαϊκός_) 
για να διακρίνουμε το νεολογισμό από μια ήδη υπάρχουσα λέξη: _α-νοησία_.
για γλωσσικά παιχνίδια: _υπερ-βολικό, υπο-γλώσσια, σοσια-ληστής_ (αν και αυτό είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο που έχει μπει στη γλώσσα και χωρίς ενωτικό)· ο Χάρης αναφέρει και το χαρακτηρισμό του Λαζόπουλου από τον Κοσμά Βίδο («_υπο-τιμητής των πάντων_»)
αν φοβόμαστε ότι θα μας πουν ότι ξεχάσαμε να προσαρμόσουμε το σύμφωνο του πρώτου συνθετικού, π.χ. _πάν-χοντρος_ (αντί για _πάνχοντρος_ ή _πάγχοντρος_), _συν-πανελίστες_ (αντί για _συνπανελίστες_ ή _συμπανελίστες_)
για έναν περιστασιακό σχηματισμό, επειδή δεν θέλουμε να μπερδέψουμε πολύ τον αναγνώστη, π.χ. _ιουδαιο-χριστιανο-μουσουλμανικός_, ή επειδή θέλουμε να δώσουμε ιδιαίτερη έμφαση στο πρώτο συνθετικό, π.χ. _υπεραγωγοί και υπερ-προσδοκίες_ (προσοχή! με αυτό το πρόσχημα έχουμε γεμίσει με άχρηστα ενωτικά).

Κατά τ' άλλα, μη γεμίζετε τον κόσμο με ενωτικά. Μη φοβάστε ένα φωνήεν δίπλα σ’ ένα άλλο (_αντιιμπεριαλιστική_), μη φοβάστε τις παλιές δασείες (_αυθυποβολή_ αλλά _αυτοΰπνωση_), μη φοβάστε τα μακρινάρια (_αυτοτιτλοφορείται, μαρξιστολενινιστικός_ — στο _μαρξιστικός-λενινιστικός_ έχουμε ενωτικό αλλά δεν έχουμε σύνθεση).

Και να μην ξεχάσω: Συχνά στα λεξικά χρησιμοποιούνται ενωτικά για να φανεί πώς γίνεται η σύνθεση των λέξεων. Αυτά τα ενωτικά δεν είναι εκεί για αναπαραγωγή!

Θα υπάρχει όμως και συνέχεια για το ενωτικό.


----------



## sarant (May 9, 2008)

Ωραίο!

Άρα, προτείνεις κοινωνικοοικονομικός χωρίς ενωτικό, έτσι;


----------



## Count Baltar (May 9, 2008)

sarant said:


> Ωραίο!
> 
> Άρα, προτείνεις κοινωνικοοικονομικός χωρίς ενωτικό, έτσι;



Στον δικό μου χώρο, s., ποτέ αυτή η λέξη δεν είχε ενωτικό (καλά, πλην πολλών εξαιρέσεων που θα μου παρουσιάσουν εντός ολίγου)


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ωραίο το παράδειγμα, συνονόματε. Και μακρινάρι και φωνήεν με φωνήεν(τα), κάτι σαν Χατζηιωάννου. (Αν, μετά απ' όλα αυτά που έγραψα, με τόσα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο, με τους ειδικούς να συναινούν και με τα λεξικά να τη γράφουν μονοκόμματη, πρότεινα να μπει ενωτικό, θα με παίρναν με τις πέτρες.)


----------

